

Chronology of the AA debacle - astrec
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/9/when-algorithms-attack-how-googlebot-and-tribune-and-some-idiot-killed-united-air-lines-stock

======
goldsmith
Nice article. I'm still surprised that institutional investors were fooled,
even despite the Bberg story- that's the kind of thing a portfolio manager
might react to quickly, but also get some color from a broker or specialist
who handles UAL's stock.

